# Looking for paint silkie



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm looking for a female paint silkie to pair with my paint rooster. I'm being to realize that paints are harder to find than other colors/patterns. I assume because they are fairly new. Anybody know of a good place I could get one? I remember @Overmountain1 suggested Ideal Poultry to me a while ago. They have near about every color but paint. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SG, if you can find one it won't be inexpensive. At least a quality one won't be. Your best bet is to do a google search of Silkie breeders. You might find one close enough to you. 

Any chance of hatching eggs? You might have good luck finding paint hatching eggs. But be warned. I sold a dozen of my paint hatching eggs for 100$ when they had just started in the Silkie world. I don't know what prices are like now.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Apparently, there aren't many Silkie breeders here in Georgia. There's a couple in Atlanta, though. 

Dang. That is outrageous. I can't seem to find eggs either. Unless I ordered some from eBay, but that doesn't seem like a good idea with shipping these days... 

At this point, I'd be willing to order online.

Thank you for your help, Robin. It's much appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Contact a breeder, ask them if they know of anyone closer to you. Otherwise look at hatching eggs. 

This isn't a good time of year for most breeders and selling eggs so you might have to wait until Spring.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Will do. Thank you.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Yes, you definitely wouldn't have any luck with Ideal Poultry at this time of year sadly.
Do you use Craigslist? they might have something!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually, I did see a Craigslist posting for paint Silkies. Only once but it does happen.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yes, you definitely wouldn't have any luck with Ideal Poultry at this time of year sadly.
> Do you use Craigslist? they might have something!


Not regularly, no. But I will check it out! Thank you.


robin416 said:


> Actually, I did see a Craigslist posting for paint Silkies. Only once but it does happen.


Really? I'll definitely look and see what I can find. Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just keep an eye on it. I'm in AL so my CL is different from GA.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Will do. Yeah, it is.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I found some silkies for sale about an hour from where I am. They had a lot of colors to choose from, expect for paint...


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Can I see the picture of the rooster?? I breed and sell silkies.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

This spring I’m supposed to get 4 paint silkies.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Here he is.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

OMG he is beautiful!!!


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

I LOVE paint silkies tho I’m getting some this soring


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Spring”


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

lovemychixkenz11 said:


> OMG he is beautiful!!!


Thank you!


lovemychixkenz11 said:


> I LOVE paint silkies tho I’m getting some this soring


Me too. Have you ordered them or are you getting them from a local breeder?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovemychixkenz11 said:


> Spring”


To edit click on the three dots in the upper right of your post. Edit is there. 

Some fool thought it was a great idea to have it hidden under three dots.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

It’s a local breeder in NY you might live somewhere else but he has at least 20 different breeds of chickens.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, wow. Yeah, I'm in Georgia, so quite a long way from here. Thank you


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I found a farm in Washington selling paint silkie eggs. $75 for half of a dozen and $130 for a 12.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to know a breeder in WA. But she didn't have paint Silkies at that time. 

That 130$ seems a bit high to me. Unless the birds are high quality.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Really? It's called Rainier Foothills Farm. 

Yeah, it does. I'm thinking that includes shipping. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How in the heck did you find them? I didn't see paints mentioned on either their website or FB. 

That isn't her. I can't remember her name to save my soul. I don't have her phone number in my phone anymore. She may not even be raising them anymore due to health issues.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Now is a good time to get your incubator and brooders set up and start looking for eggs on the interwebs.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How in the heck did you find them? I didn't see paints mentioned on either their website or FB.
> 
> That isn't her. I can't remember her name to save my soul. I don't have her phone number in my phone anymore. She may not even be raising them anymore due to health issues.


A friend suggested their farm. If you go to "shop", you'll see them. They're not on the "breeds we offer" section.

I know what that feels like. 


Poultry Judge said:


> Now is a good time to get your incubator and brooders set up and start looking for eggs on the interwebs.


Yep! I've never hatched chicks before from an incubator. I might try hatch some of the layer's eggs before spending over a hundred dollars on eggs.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm beginning to wonder if I should just pair my paint with a black hen. I was hoping to get black, paint, and white chicks out of them, but I'll manage without whites.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have access to a true black hen then that is certainly a direction to try. It's what most were doing to get the best traits of Silkies in to the paints.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm thinking about ordering some from Ideal Poultry. They don't have a minimum number of chicks to ship, just a minimum of a $30 purchase so I'd only have to get 7 chicks instead of the usual 30.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where you're liable to run into trouble is that the chicks might not be true black. 

True black is a bird that has no blue in its genetics. So many black Silkies were bred with blue it's hard to know which ones are a true black. The only solid way I know of is to breed what looks like a black to a white. If the peeps all hatch black, then the bird is true black.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah... 

That's interesting. Black is dominant so that makes sense. Thank you so much!


----------

